# TTS + 20" rims = no mag ride?



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

hi all.

I've read that mag ride is not available with the 20" rim's. is this true? if so, why?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

adm0101 said:


> hi all.
> 
> I've read that mag ride is not available with the 20" rim's. is this true? if so, why?


I can't see any reason why it would be true. The TTS documentation doesn't mention anything and the audi configurator does say you get magnetic ride even when choosing 20". So not true.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It was true on the MK2, thats more than likely the comments you are reading.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can confirm regard the mk2 but I'm quite sure the will be the same with the mk3.
the car is 1 cm higher when the mag ride is off and when it's on is like an s-line so 1 cm in less..I think because of the 20", the wheels or suspensions don't work well if with mag ride and 20


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This makes no sense, go to any configurator that has a TTS Coupe and 20" option.
UK, USA, Germany take your pick. They all allow 20" wheels to be added to a TTS (which has Mag Ride as standard).
Users on this forum have taken delivery of them..... :?


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

just confirmed with the dealership indeed mag ride comes standard on the TTS (with 19's or 20's).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good to know, in fact I never checked until now! 
I'm gonna sell my wheels for the new 20, awesome!!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> I'm gonna sell my wheels for the new 20, awesome!!


 :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just saw a new 20 model on the configurator


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Not in the UK there isn't. Just the same old fussy one.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think they are incredible!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I think they are incredible!


Those are, agree! But not available on the UK configurator yet. :x ... just spotted them on the German site.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Agreed, miles better than the current 20s. I'd have specced them if they'd been available..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyway, on eBay are coming many things of the TT like the interiors,wheels etc..maybe soon we'll find these 20!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Makes the car look over wheeled to me,sort of Dinky toyish and also the shortcomings of the disc size are emphasised.....imo


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> I think they are incredible!


Those are from the rs4

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, know what you mean Leopard. A small animal could climb in those openings between the "spokes".


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are incredible!
> ...


I've never seen those on a RS4,any pictures?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,beg your parsnip,

Was thinking of the original RS4 with the 7 twin spokes.Must admit I had to take a double take of the ones fitted to the TT and the Avant,probably the colour being such a contrast


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

but in the TT is the bi-color version!! better than all grey!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Most are bi colour 
I have the later rs6 alloys on mine which are from the same range 
Mine are anthracite with polished faces
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Million times better than the current multi spoke 20s.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Agreed. MK3 TTRS perhaps....?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Some picture ...


----------

